# What are northern and southern lawns?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Trying to buy the right weed killer for Marathon grass in socal.

This weed killer says it's made for northern and southern lawns.

what do they mean?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can be used anywhere in the US.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A little more detail, some of the southern grasses may be harmed by some weed killer formulations. Also as an 'I think' the weeds are different. Living in a one of the N-S border states, we have to pay attention to what we buy here if we are going any of the southern grasses.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

How much more of this product can be sold by including the term " southern lawns ". Estimate about 75 % more. That's quite a sales tactic.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Based on whether warm or cool season grasses grow best in your location.

Up here we have fescue, rye and bluegrass. Southern lawns are bermuda, zoysia, centipede and such.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

I would expect that it indicates specifically what grasses it can be applied to within the label. "Northern & Southern" is pretty vague.


----------

